# A little slushy



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So Orvis1 emailed me last week asking me if I wanted to hook up and do a little ice fishing. I of course said yes, and so we set the date for today. So, at 6:30 this morning, Orvis, his brother, and Tigru arrive. We start to walk out on to the lake, which by the way last week had 6" of ice on it, was now under about 4" of slush. We trudge through it, and get to our spot. Orvis gets out the auger, starts to drill and he is through in about 2 seconds. My 6" of ice are now at 3". But oh well, we have been on thinner ice, and we know there are some monsters in here. So, we sit down, and poor Tigru's feet. They were soaked. He had good boots, but the slush and water was bad enough that they seeped into his boots. So now he is starting to freeze. Thank goodness the wind wasn't blowing. Well, almost immediately he gets a hit. Fish on, and then just as fast as it was on, it was now gone. A little bit later, Orvis gets a hit, and fish on. And this fish was taking his drag out big time. So now, Tigru forgetting about his cold wet feet, walks over to see the fish come up through the hole. A little while later, and the fish is landed, and it was a beauty. I tried to get a good picture of Orvis holding his fish, but that stupid thing was not photogetic at all and just as I was about to snap the picture, it took a swan dive and landed in the hole. I did get a picture of it on the ice though. Orvis and Tigru got some better shots of it so hopefully they will add their pictures to this post. A little while later Orvis hooked into another fish, but just a small 13" nothing too big. After that, Tigru was so cold and wet, and Orvis' feet were getting cold as well, so he and I decided to run back to my place, and get some fresh socks and boots for Tigru. We get back, and Tigru I think was about ready to cry his feet were so cold. But, a fresh pair of dry socks and dry boots and he was a new man. Unfortunately the fishing was not very good at all. And by now, we all were noticing that the water level was getting higher, and when Orvis punched a new hole, and now that ice was just over 2", we decided to call it a day and get off the ice. So, we all got a little wet, caught two fish, but it was better than being at work. So Orvis and Tigru, we will do better once the ice gets a bit thicker. Glad you guys came out anyway, it was fun.









Orvis1 hooked into that nice fish









Fish landed


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice report and nice silver bullet!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job, after yesterday, Orvis deservs that fish. Ef the slush... Tigru, I feel your pain. Strawberry about took my toes yesterday.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like a cold day. Atleast you guys caught some fish. Where did you fish?


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Where were you guys fishin'?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Boy, I'd say a little slushy.. looks and sounds like some hip waders would have been handy.

You're a good man sharpshooter25! lending people your socks and stuff..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

At least some fish were caught. Looks like a nice fishing hole.

The slush and wetness is what has prompted me to usually wear my waders while ice fishing. Being wet and cold is the pits.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty Fish. That Slush is ugly.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Good looking fish. I it is never very fun when the slush moster rears its ugly hear.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

One guy should wear waders and pull the other two on a sled. Better do paper, rock, scissors. And you better take bar stools next time. That chair is going to sink right up to your niblets.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad you were able to catch a few thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sharpshooter, you're a stud! Thanks again for the waders, new socks, boots and breakfast. At one point I full on took off my boots and socks and preceded to dump the half-liter of frigid water from my boots. I then wrapped my feet in my shirt as I waited for the rest of the fellas to return with the new gear. Yeah, good to get out but the condition were less than stellar and the ice was a bit dicey.

I'll throw the pic I took of Orvis' girthy bowski up when I get home from work.


----------

